# 20% OFF EVERYTHING - EARLY BLACK FRIDAY/CYBER MONDAY SALE at A-MAZE-N PRODUCTS



## tjohnson (Nov 20, 2016)

*EARLY BLACK FRIDAY/CYBER MONDAY SALE
20% OFF EVERYTHING at A-MAZE-N Products*
 ​*http://amazenproducts.com*​ ​*Coupon Code = THANKS2016*​












November Ad.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 20, 2016


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 20, 2016)

Soon as i can get my CC from the boss, i'm going to order a new grenade.

The boss


----------



## okiwen (Nov 22, 2016)

Dang!  I just bought an Amazn too.  Just delivered the other day.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2016)

WooHoo!!!

Thank you Todd! More smoking stuff is on its way!


----------



## 1022addict (Nov 22, 2016)

Excellent.   Used it to get a Maverick ET-732    And a Maverick DT-13 flip instant read. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 22, 2016)

Awesome deal.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 25, 2016)

If you need beech pellets you are in luck. On top of the 20% off they are also half price.

Beech does it for me when it comes to classic sausages, hams, dried cured meats.

I am set for a few years.

Thank you Todd.


----------

